

OpenCL-capable 50 GFLOPs compact development board - alok-g
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/146765-amd-launches-gizmo-explorer-an-overpriced-raspberry-pi-competitor

======
wtracy
This looks more interesting as a competitor to the Parallella than the
Raspberry Pi.

